# Sunday Night Indoor 3D at Adams Archery Milan



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

For the second year in a row, we are having a Sunday night indoor 3D league at Adams Archery just east of Milan. This starts tomorrow night. We haven't decided if we'll run 10 or 12 weeks, but the league is 10.00 a week plus 10.00 one time admin fee. It's a relaxed atmosphere with guys bringing plenty of munchies each week. (That is our main focus). Starts around 7PM and goes about 1 1/2 to 2 hours. 30 arrows. Shots from varied distances out to about 35-40 yards when shooting diagnal.

For signup info, you can contact Adams, PM me or just show up tomorrow night!


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

For those who've never been out there, it's a great place and a great indoor range. Dick spared no expence. Also have a 30 animal outdoor 3D range. Great people, great place.


----------



## beenfarr (Dec 8, 2008)

I'll be there (Ben), with my cousin Eric, and buddy Dwayne. Looking forward to it!

Ben


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

Look forward to seeing you again Ben. Last time was when I delivered blobs to Cameron....


----------



## beenfarr (Dec 8, 2008)

Girtski said:


> Look forward to seeing you again Ben. Last time was when I delivered blobs to Cameron....



Oh yeah! I didn't make the connection! See ya tonight!

Ben


----------

